# Training a Wild Goat



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

I just bought a 5 month old wether that hasn't been around people much, and has been running in a pasture with 15 other goats all summer. He is skitish to say the least. Scared to death may be more accurate. I have put him in a small area (actually a dog kennel) with another 5 month old wether that he lived with. The other wether is very nice, but he had more contact when he was younger. The kennel is in the middle of my small pasture with two other goats and chickens in there too. My original plan was to have him in the kennel for a little while by himself but he seems much more calm with the other goat in there too. My plan now is to keep going in the kennel trying to get him used to people. Is it better to keep him with the other goat or would it be better to keep him in there alone for the time being. Once he is used to people and doesn't run away I plan to let them all out in the pasture. Any suggestions, or similiar stories with success would be great.

Thanks,
Cody


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I bought three that were about 2-3 months old, they were not handled and were dam raised and WILD, and put them in a small pen. I was told that you can win them over with treats and grain...I had them for about a month or so, and though I got to where you could hold the pan they were eating out of and touch them briefly, when I let them into the yard, they wanted nothing to do with us. They would come up for the grain can but if you made an attempt to pet them, they would be gone... Maybe with more time, yours will come around but I got rid of my three and got bottle babies, which was SOOO rewarding and SOOOOO worth it.... It was alot of work but I now have 4 boys that love people and want nothing more than to hang out with you and go for walks. Had I not experienced how great a bottle baby is and only had the wild three that I started with, I would have no interest in goats....A bottle baby made me realize how fun good goats are. Good luck!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

You will need to halter and lead them, getting him to bond will be very slow and it will be much different then with a hand raised one, but you can train them , they just arnt going to be personable. For sure keep the wilder one with another . 

Put a halter or collar on him and teach him to lead, then go from there, he is now bonded to goats but he is trainable.


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Jake,
Thanks for your response. I really think he will come around just because the other one is quite friendly. I guess he got sick when he was young, so he was seperated and handled until he was better. Other than that he lived the same way the wild one has. 

Ashley,
Thanks for your response. I have a bottle fed wether too and there is a big difference there. I don't expect to have the same result. I just hope to have a goat that is friendly enough to come to me and follow me in hills. I guess we will see.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

You have more patience than I.

It reminds me of the first time I was plucking chickens. My neighbor shouted at me "That's a lot of work for a little bit of skin".

There are so many experienced packers and bottle fed babies available for free and cheap that it sure seems like a lot of work for something that you may never be happy with. If the goal is to have a packer, there are easier ways. If training a wild goat is the goal, then enjoy.


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Bob you may be right, but we will see. He is eating out of our hands now and letting us pet him. Here are a couple of pictures of my wild goat Choco.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like your wild goat is well on his way to taming down nicely, stay your course, I think he will be just fine.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Aw, isn't he cute! I wouldn't give up on him too quick. He may always be a bit stand-offish, but that doesn't mean he can't be a wonderful worker and companion. Our goat was dam-raised and untouched when we got him, and I couldn't even get near him in a horse stall. With help from my husband and my horse, I was able to trap him in a corner so I could tie a 20-foot rope around his neck. He spent a couple of days in the horse stall, but I soon started letting him out into the pasture during the day. The only reason we were able to get him back in the stall was because he formed an instant attachment to my mare, and when she would come in to get her evening grain he would follow her. Then I would snatch the long rope before he could dart away, and I would lock him in the stall at night. 

I spent time pulling him onto my lap where I would pet him and talk to him. I sang to him a lot because he seemed to calm down faster. It was no use trying to feed him because he was much too upset to eat. He would tremble violently when I held him, so I always held him until he stopped shaking. It took a long time at first, but I did it 2-4 times a day, and within a week I was able to catch him in the pasture without the long rope around his neck (although he did wear a short 18-inch catch rope for a couple of weeks more). 

We've had Cuzco nine years now and he's a wonderful pet and a hard worker. He's got a few little attitude quirks, but those just make him all the more lovable. We wouldn't trade him for any goat on the planet. Good luck with your wild guy! Sounds like you're on the right track!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

In our early years we bought some wild kids and tried to spend time with them to get them tamed down enough to pack. The amount of time spent was large and the results were dismal. Some came around and some were as wild months later as they were the day we bought them. After a few times of doing that, I have to agree with what Bob said, there are much easier ways to get a packgoat. Now I wouldn't even look twice at a kid that isn't already bonded. Way too much work for a packgoat prospect when there are so many nice bottle raised kids out there looking for homes. 

If you have the time and want to give it a shot anyway then we found the best success was had by penning the goat alone and only giving it feed when we were in the pen. The goat soon began to like our visits because we meant food and company. Goats crave company and we were it. If it is going to come around you should see signs quickly. The goat should start eating out of your hand and letting you touch it while it is eating. It sounds like this goat is showing those signs already so you may have a keeper. If the goat is responding well with another goat in the same pen then there is probably no need to pen it seperate in this case. When the goat comes to you and lets you pet it without any food bribe then it is time to let it out with the other goats. Talk soft and move slow around it until it is totally comfortable with you anytime anywhere. If it begins to run away in the big pen then put it back in the small pen and start hand feeding again. Like Nanno said, you are going to have to put in the time with the goat to get there.


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

My wild goat will now come to us in an open pasture and eat out of our hands. As soon as he will walk on with a lead I may have to quit calling him my wild goat.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

My wild Nigie now comes to me begging for peanuts. going so far as to put her front feet on me.. This is not allowed with the freindly bigger goats. LOL
It did take over a year to get her this far.
I did leave her with the freindly goats. Taking her for off 
leash hikes with the others. 
She will even tolerate a few scratches now and again. And is almost enjoying the attention. 
I seen a awesome goat for free. But it had never been handled.
So after it taking a year of patiences with the nigie. I decided to
turn down the free goat. It was a shame they had not handled him. He was really good looking.


----------

